# public class



## josi (9. Jun 2008)

hallo! hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen... bei jedem (kleinen) programm kommt beim kompillieren die fehlermeldung 
	
	
	
	





```
illegal character: \191 bzw. 187 public class ...
```
 irgendwas läuft hier falsch, tippe auf einen fehler beim installieren? lg


----------



## Gast (9. Jun 2008)

Dann poste doch mal ein kleines Programm von dir dann sieht man mehr!


----------



## Murray (10. Jun 2008)

Mit welchem Editor und unter welchem Betriebssystem bearbeitest Du denn die Quelltexte?


----------



## Gast (10. Jun 2008)

Also der Editor nennt sich Joe.
Betriebssystem XP,aber auch unter Vista


----------



## josi (10. Jun 2008)

danke für das interesse! hier ist ein programm aus 'java ist auch eine insel (S. 65)'. programmiere in windows xp mit dem einfachen editor.



```
public class Quadrat
{
static int quadrat( int n)
{
  return n*n;
}

static void ausgabe( int n)
{
   String s;
   int i;

    for (i=1, i <= n; i=i+1 )
   {
     s= "Quadrat("
           +i
           + ")="
           + quadrat(i);

    System.out.println(s);
   }
}

public static void main( String args[])
  {
    ausgabe(4);
  }
}
```


 als fehlermeldung kommt



```
Quadrat.java:1: illegal character: \187
´╗┐public class Quadrat
 ^
Quadrat.java:1: illegal character: \191
´╗┐public class Quadrat
  ^
Quadrat.java:13: not a statement
    for (i=1, i <= n; i=i+1 )
                ^
Quadrat.java:13: ';' expected
    for (i=1, i <= n; i=i+1 )
                           ^
4 errors
```



bin ja gespannt... lg


----------



## LordLuzifer (10. Jun 2008)

Bei deiner Schleife ist ein Schreibfehler drin - da sollte ein Semikolon stehen, kein Komma.
Heißt die Datei, in der die Klasse steht, auch Quadrat? Vielleicht liegt es an einem falschen Namen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Jun 2008)

Quadrat.java:1: illegal character: \187
´╗┐public class Quadrat 

da hast du wohl irgendwelche ascii zeichen im quelltext

und in der vorschleife ; statt ,


```
public class Quadrat
{
static int quadrat( int n)
{
  return n*n;
}

static void ausgabe( int n)
{
   String s;
   int i;

    for (i=1; i <= n; i=i+1 )
   {
     s= "Quadrat("
           +i
           + ")="
           + quadrat(i);

    System.out.println(s);
   }
}

public static void main( String args[])
  {
    ausgabe(4);
  }
}
```

kompiliert bei mir


----------



## josi (10. Jun 2008)

der name stimmt. semikolon habe ich gesetzt. jetzt kommt nur noch die fehlermeldung wegen illegal character und diesem komischen zeichen. siehst du in dem programm ein ascii zeichen??? ich nicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Jun 2008)

mach mal copy & paste von dem was ich gepostet hab, in eine _neue_ datei


----------



## josi (10. Jun 2008)

danke danke! jetzt geht es. aber schon komisch, ist ja eigentlich das selbe... 

hätte da noch eine frage... wir benutzen von der uni aus ein package namens HUMath. darin ist ein Ordner namens Algebra, den ich brauche. habe es auch als zip auf dem laptop. doch wo muss ich das speichern um es in programmen nutzen zu können? mein java ordner ist im laufwerk c. habe das programmieren echt nicht erfunden...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (10. Jun 2008)

normalerweise added man sie dem build path wenn man mit einer IDE arbeitet. Aber da ich den editor den du da nutzt nicht kenne würde ich mal spontan sagen kopier es ins root verzeichnis von deinem projekt (mit den unterordnern)


----------



## josi (10. Jun 2008)

jippi. habe es überall mal hin kopiert und entpackt und wieder wo anders hin kopiert usw. ... geht jetzt auf jeden fall. ich glaube dadurch, da es jetzt bei meinen gespeicherten programmen liegt. so was hattest du glaube ich auch geraten )) bin ich froh, da kann es ja jetzt mehr oder weniger los gehen!!! danke nochmals, viell schreibt man ja beim nächsten problem noch einmal miteinander )) einen schönen abend noch, lg


----------



## josi (12. Jun 2008)

hallo, ich bins nochmal! hätte noch eine frage zu meiner fehlermeldung: kann das anzeigen "illegal character" oder des ascii-zeichens dadurch kommen, wenn man die datei mehrmals per e-mail verschickt und somit auch unter verschiedenen betriebssystemen öffnet? weil wenn ich das komplette programm noch einmal abschreibe, kommt die fehlermeldung ja nicht mehr... wäre für mich wichtig, zwecks verständnis... lg


----------



## Marco13 (12. Jun 2008)

Das Programm, so, wie es hier sichtbar war, sollte compilerbar sein. Einige Editoren zeigen manche Zeichen wie "╗┐" vielleicht nicht an, d.h. kann gut sein, dass sich beim hin-und-her-Copy-Und-Pasten solche Zeichen eingeschlichen haben...


----------



## josi (12. Jun 2008)

danke!


----------



## josi (1. Jul 2008)

Hallo! hätte wieder einmal eine frage - vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen!

Schreibe in 2 wochen ein klausur in mathematikorientierte computernutzung :-( . unser prof hat eine package mit dem namen HUMath.Algebra.* erstellt, welches wir nutzen sollen. er meinte, dass es um Ordnungsrelationen geht, die mit hilfe des bubblesort gelöst werden sollen. hierbei sollen objekte geordnet werden. könnt ihr euch vorstellen, was das für objekte sein könnten? polynome sind es anscheinend nicht, rechtecke erscheint mir vielleicht zu einfach... er meinte, random und mat (zeigt einträge von matrizen an) sind eventuell relevant (er spricht immer so unklar - schrecklich!). Aber angenommen es kommen matrizen dran, wonach kann man die denn ordnen????

ich poste mal ein kleines programm, indem eine nxn-matrix erzeugt wird. unten drunter habe ich etwas von ihm hinein kopiert, was sortieren soll. 


```
import HUMath.Algebra.*;
public class sortt {

 public static void main(String[] args)
{
System.out.println("Bitte geben Sie die Groesse der nxn Matrix an:");
      int n = B.readint();
      System.out.println("Die Groesse der Matrix soll "+n+"x"+n+" sein!");
      DM matrix = new DM(n,n);
      for(int j = 1; j<=n; j++)
      {
       matrix.mat[j][1] = 1 + (j-1)*0.1;
       matrix.mat[j][n] = 1 - (n-j)*0.1;
       matrix.mat[j][j] = 1.0;
      }
       DM.write(matrix);
}



public static void bubbleSort(int[] sammlung)
 {
  int temp;
  for (int i = 0; i < sammlung.length; i++)
  for (int j = 0; j < sammlung.length-1; j++)

      if (sammlung[j+1] < (sammlung[j]))      
      { // vergleichen
        temp = sammlung[j+1]; // austauschen
        sammlung[j+1] = sammlung[j];
        sammlung[j] = temp;
      }
}

}
```

mir ist irgendwie schon klar, dass das nicht funktionieren kann  am anfang müsste noch etwas mit dem random stehen, die größe der matrix darf quasi nicht per hand eingegeben werden. irgendwie müsste man doch nach der anzahl der matrizen (n) fragen und die der größe nach sortieren können. aber wie müsste denn das aussehen??? so was würde ich vielleicht als übung sehen, um mich vorzubereiten... vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen oder habt vorschläge, welche objekte man sortieren kann. wäre prima, lg


----------

